# GRUB loading, please wait... Error 2

## AnDeV

Доброе утро !

Возникла проблема с грабом уже 3 дня не могу исправить выдает:

GRUB Loasing stage 1.5.

GRUB loading, please wait...

Error 2

В сервере стоит 2 винта в биосе стоят как raid0

sda

sda1 - boot

sda2 - /

без Свапа так как оперативки и так много

sdb

не смонтирован но подключен и разбит на разделы

сам GRUB конфиг:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda2 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo

так же побывал:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda2 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo

Помогите исправить ошибку очень надо.

----------

## fank

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/grub-error-2-and-possibly-related-problem-352343/

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *AnDeV wrote:*   

> В сервере стоит 2 винта в биосе стоят как raid0

 

Не очень понятно, зачем это и к чему. См. также.

 *AnDeV wrote:*   

> без Свапа так как оперативки и так много

 

Своп полезен даже когда оперативки много. Впрочем дело ваше.

В какой файловой системе отформатирован boot-раздел?

http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html#stage2

----------

